# wife wants to move to cyprus



## andrew-roper (Oct 4, 2008)

hi. what do you think of moveing to cyprus. my wife wants to go and start a new life there. i have 3 girls 11 / 7/ 6 and dont know what to do. can any one give me information on jobs in cyprus and schools and is cyprus the place to go.


----------



## Lazer (Feb 11, 2009)

andrew-roper said:


> hi. what do you think of moveing to cyprus. my wife wants to go and start a new life there. i have 3 girls 11 / 7/ 6 and dont know what to do. can any one give me information on jobs in cyprus and schools and is cyprus the place to go.


Hi,
Judging by the number of posts your wife has placed on this forum in the past few days it looks like she's made up her mind! We haven't moved yet but are in the process of planning it for next year (Paphos). The advice we've found on this forum has been really helpful, the most important things being a)to do loads of research about everything before you actually move and b)to be aware of the cost of living there and the low pay of jobs.

We are going to move out with an 8 and 6 year old and give it a go with Greek schools. So far I have found out that there are already British kids in the schools in Peyia, Chlorakas, Konia & Tsada (all nr Paphos). It will be a challenge but if you are both completely united about the move you should be able to make it work, as long as you can get jobs. Then you need to choose an area to live in and as Veronica (moderator) advises on another post, plan to try it for a year and see how it works out. What have you got to lose?

L


----------

